# San Antonio Texas



## Malachai_rose (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey I am a 26 year old student and was looking to start or hook up with a gaming group in the San Antonio area if anyone is interested. I currently play in a FR campaign that is posted in the story hour (Heroes of the Vilhon Reach) but am interested in finding a group that meets with a little more regularity  Well if anyone is intersted email me at malachai_rose@yahoo.com or leave your email.

Malachai "Benito" Rose
Hero of the Vilhon Reach


----------

